# Takeuchi TL150



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm thinking about looking at a Tak tl150, says it has just under 800 hours, 97hp 2 speed and the tracks were just replaced, still has the original sprockets though. Looks to be 3 to 5 years old. Were can I find out what these are worth used? I ran a new unit years ago and we did tracks and sprockets at just over 900 hours.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

x.system;1213851 said:


> I'm thinking about looking at a Tak tl150, says it has just under 800 hours, 97hp 2 speed and the tracks were just replaced, still has the original sprockets though. Looks to be 3 to 5 years old. Were can I find out what these are worth used? I ran a new unit years ago and we did tracks and sprockets at just over 900 hours.


900 Hours and you had to replace the sprockets? I can understand the tracks but the sprockets and rollers should be good for way more then 900 hours. I have 1600 hours on my TL130 and on my second set of tracks but the sprockets and rollers look perfect. I love the TL150's they are a hard machine to beat between them and TL130 they seem to be great for small and large jobs, I don't like the TL140, it is almost the same size as the TL150 but has way less power and hyd. strength.

http://www.ironplanet.com/index.jsp


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

We put an aftermarket set of tracks on and were getting a chatter noise and had one track skip working in sandy conditions. Also noticed that the old sprockets were wearing the back sides of the track pretty quick so we just replaced them. They didn't look like they needed to be replaced but we were not about to destroy a set of tracks over a set of sprockets.

I also like the 150, I worked a job with another contractor using a little bigger bobcat track machine and I was running circles around him.

Anyway, whats the going price for a 150? Didn't even see that link, I'll check it out.


----------



## bubba11 (Dec 28, 2009)

the average asking price on machinery trader is about $31,000 that was the average of about 50 machines and is asking price not selling price. the average auction price was about $14,000 that was the average of about 80 machines


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

bubba11;1215299 said:


> the average asking price on machinery trader is about $31,000 that was the average of about 50 machines and is asking price not selling price. the average auction price was about $14,000 that was the average of about 80 machines


Thanks for that info, can you tell me how you came about that? I'm going to call a local dealer to see if I can get any more info in the am as well.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

bubba11;1215299 said:


> the average asking price on machinery trader is about $31,000 that was the average of about 50 machines and is asking price not selling price. the average auction price was about $14,000 that was the average of about 80 machines


Looks like your average is right on the money, I was hoping this would go for around 10.
They redid the add 3 times and the hp numbers were off I see. Auction ends at 8 if anyone is looking for one of these.

http://www.orbitbid.com/details.cfm?ID=367995


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

x.system;1215348 said:


> Thanks for that info, can you tell me how you came about that? I'm going to call a local dealer to see if I can get any more info in the am as well.


Just use Machinerytrader.com. Choose Skid Steers, then Takeuchi, then Show All TL150's OR If want a specific submodel click on it...

Then at top right choose: View High/Low/Average

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...CHI&mdlx=contains&bcatid=4&Thumbs=1&scf=false


----------

